# Midnight Commander transparent

## nikaya

Hier ist beschrieben wie man dem MC Transparenz beibringt:

http://configfun.com/blog/2007/06/13/transparent-background-in-midnight-commander/

 *Quote:*   

> Add these two lines to the end of your ~/.mc/ini file:
> 
> ```
> 
> [Colors]
> ...

 

*edit think4urs11: Zeilenumbruch eingefügt

----------

## waldauf

wow, great news

thanks for it ;]

----------

